# Promethean Sun Question



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

So I know I am a bit behind the times, but I have recently just gotten my hands on a copy of Promethean Sun. I finished reading it last night, and went to read the printed color pictures and text that are included in the center of the novella. 

Anyways upon reading the segment on the Iron Hands it finally clicked that this is all happening at the same time as the short story by Nick Kyme, that was included in "The Primarchs" anthology about the Iron Hands titled "Feat of Iron"










Well after reading that blurb about the Iron Hands and making the connection about them taking place at the same time and on the same planet. It made me wonder what the hell was the Emperor thinking?



In Promethean Sun the Emperor apparently communicates with Vulkan through a puppet remembrancer named Verace. Through this puppet he seemingly is judging Vulkans ability to relate to humanity, or maybe he was reminding him of his compassion and humility? I am still pretty confused on the purpose of the remembrancer to Vulkans revelation about helping the very citizens he ends up purging in the end...

Maybe I am wrong about it being the Emperor, but I assume because Vulkan quotes the Emperor from his past in accordance to relating to the remembrancer that I am correct in this. 

Now on to my point...

In "Fear of Iron" Ferrus Manus ends up being trapped and manipulated by Eldar in an alternate dreamscape type place while also fighting off the insidious forces of Chaos at the same time. Meanwhile, Mortarion is on the other side of the planet, scouring all life from very existence. Not caring at all for the civilian populace or the very planet and its resources they are suppose to be securing. A fact specifically state in Promethean Sun, about the less then 0.5% of usability left by Mortarion after the campaign.

Through all this apparently the Emperor only cares about his one son Vulkan, and his fight to recognize his compassion and understanding for the weak flesh of humans???? Really... your other son on the planet is trapped and tormented by eldar... your other son is recklessly destroying everything to accomplish his short sighted goals... but you take it upon your self to traverse the galaxy psychically in order to impress upon one son the importance of life... 

It just does not sit right with me... I am missing the connection between these two stories, and the actions of the individuals... Overall I enjoyed the Novella and the action that took place.

The image inside my head of Vulkan jumping out of a thunderhawk, hitting a falling speed of terminal velocity, and in one swing of his massive hammer, utterly obliterating a Eldar psyker node and leaving a massive crater behind was simply.... beautiful....

But I just dont... I just dont get the meaning of the events that unfolded... Why did the Emperor even use a proxy to import an idea into Vulkan about saving life, because thats what he was designed for, yet he purges everything in the end... and why only help one son when your other two on the planet need it more...


Just my question after reading the novella.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

He works in mysterious ways. To know why he did what he did we would need to know his ultimate goal which is probably different from his stated goal.


----------

